# Ok..now that the land is mine again!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well,

In light of my recent events in my life, the home and land are going to be mne again and I am moving back within about 2 weeks. No more horses and less dogs means that I might have more grass to cut more often but the bushhog work will be easy (no fences to cut around and in) and there will be FAR less mess and mud/ruts to content with...(horses etc) --- They have been really doing a number on the pastures/fields and there was an abundance of weeds and poor soil/grass conditions this past year. I want to reclaim my beautiful fields in the most economical way possible. I have a box scraper, landscape rake, 3pt spreader but I need a set of older discs if I can find them. (or so I was thinking) --- I don't need prestine fields if they will cost a ton as I am certain that they will recover with proper care and time. I know that they could use some fertilizing and general TLC. I am talking about ~6 acres of fields and some work for my St. Augustine lawn in front. 

Any recommendations for fertilizing and/or reseeding the fields (bahia, fescue, misc grasses etc) and St. Aug for lawn and all approximate costs? I know it is a little while off but was thinking I could at least get everything in place for the season a little early. It is 25F today and I think I let the "winterization" time get behind me. I am proud and happy to be getting back to my home and taking care of it properly. There have been a lot of stressful changes and it won't be the same --- but I need to get back to basics. Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sounds like you have the tools to do it right, but I'm sure the disks will help greatly as well along with the rake after disking these areas.

I'm not sure if these guys will have a warehouse near you but I found their products to work excellent. Its hard to find 50 lb bags of seed, and they deliver at no additional cost (at least up here).
Follow their program and you will have a nice lawn in no time. 
Early spring is the best to get lawn down, so the rains can establish the lawn before the summer heat kicks in, and most likely kills it. I would assume watering 6 acres is not practical.
Your 3pt spreader will make short work in covering these areas....I would aerate as will 2 or 3 times a year as well.

Supplier of seed, fert, etc...

www.lesco.com

Ducati


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would put most of your effort into smothing it. I am a firm beliver in just mowing the feld regulerly, and letting the cuttings keep it fed. Maybe some nice native, hardy grass to get you started, and maybe a year of ferts, after that nature does a pretty good job of keeping them pretty.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Admin, your wild bahaia will suit your needs well because it rests in the winter months and is very drought resistant in the summer months... we just disced a tract of land and seeded winter rye and bahaia then sowed straw then crimped the straw with an old old single 8 wheel disc . Its been cold and rainy here so the bahaia wont germinate and the rye is green and luscious. I will get some pictures and put them up....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Admin you will see that the crimping keeps the seed away from birds ans keeps it in place in the wind and rain.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75409>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

That is at 20 days. this one is 45 days.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75411>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Moving back home on Jan 30th....should be interesting...
Thanks for the pics and the info!!!

I will keep you posted.
Andy


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I wanted to say enjoy yourself but I know from past experience that you will need to keep busy for a while.. So working on you spring projects will also work well in the healing.


----------

